# Viper 5901 will Unlock but not Lock doors...



## F1LOCO

Ok, I bought a 2009 Mini Cooper with a previously installed Viper. Everything works on it - alarm wise - but for some reason when I arm the lock button on the Viper FOB, it will not lock the car doors, it just arms the alarm? When I press the unlock button on the Viper FOB, it will disarm the alarm, will unlock the car doors just fine?? Suggestions? Starting place? Is this a simple programing issues? Where do I begin?


----------



## lcurle

Check here and make sure there is a connection:

POWER LOCK YELLOW/RED (-), TYPE B @ CLIMATE CONTROL MODULE, (12-PIN PLUG), PIN 11

Type B door lock system needs to have a relay for lock and unlock, if the lock relay went back just replace it, need to find it first.


----------



## F1LOCO

So, I need two relays, one for lock and one for unlock? I do hear a clicking under the dash (like a relay tripping) when I press lock or unlock. Maybe if there are 2, then, it's just a bad relay for the locking relay hopefully.

I'll have to get up under the dash this weekend and trace the relays. Where do I find a replacement? Thanks.


----------



## lcurle

search google for IB3040 relay


----------



## F1LOCO

Is that number right? Nothin on google or eBay by it?


----------



## lcurle

F1LOCO said:


> Is that number right? Nothin on google or eBay by it?


Ok just search for 30 amp relay


----------



## USarmy_13B

F1LOCO said:


> Ok, I bought a 2009 Mini Cooper with a previously installed Viper. Everything works on it - alarm wise - but for some reason when I arm the lock button on the Viper FOB, it will not lock the car doors, it just arms the alarm? When I press the unlock button on the Viper FOB, it will disarm the alarm, will unlock the car doors just fine?? Suggestions? Starting place? Is this a simple programing issues? Where do I begin?


I have the same exact problem on my viper 5901 (2007 tundra) how did you fix please help !!!!


----------



## lcurle

For the tundra 
Power lock white (type b) in drivers kick panel 
power unlock red (type b) in drivers kick panel


----------



## USarmy_13B

lcurle said:


> For the tundra
> Power lock white (type b) in drivers kick panel
> power unlock red (type b) in drivers kick panel


Thanks...forgive me I'm a noob at this 
I can access these wires, but then what ?
Are those my trucks stock or the viper(5901),


----------



## USarmy_13B

USarmy_13B said:


> Thanks...forgive me I'm a noob at this
> I can access these wires, but then what ?
> Are those my trucks stock or the viper(5901),


So I find these wires, then check the relay makes sure its getting power and that the connections good?
I'll do that then repost, thanks


----------



## USarmy_13B

USarmy_13B said:


> So I find these wires, then check the relay makes sure its getting power and that the connections good?
> I'll do that then repost, thanks


----------



## USarmy_13B

Same issue here please help !!!!!!


----------



## USarmy_13B

Please help !!!!!


----------



## Foolman99

So you are saying that the viper is a negative pulse system when it comes to door locks correct?


----------

